# Sanford Lk Muskee



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

Did anyone have much luck last winter for Muskee on Sanford Lk?? I know of two guys who speared 4 keepers in one day but was wondering how everyone else did.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Holzy, the lake is infested with those big muskies, i hope you put a dent on the population, the ice is starting to form on the lake now and it should be good withing a week or so. If the cold weather continues. I personally do not spear them, but have had countless encounters all over the lake with the massive toothy critters. I fish alot of bass tourneys on the lake and when you least expect it, wham and your 6.00$ spinnerbait and the fish you were about to land just got munched buy mr muskie. Are you from sanford or midland area. When ice fishing the mainlake you need to be extra careful in the early part of the year. 

Goodluck and kill a muskie.
Grizzly


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

Grizzly,

I fish the bass tourneys as well on the lake out of Erkin's marina. I live Sanford as well and was over looking at my walleye spot last night trying to guess as to when I can venture out to put out some tip-ups. Do you live on the lake?


----------



## outdoorsman69 (Dec 14, 2000)

I have always fished sanford in the summer but never hooked up with a muskee. where would be a good place to start on the lake for any fish in the hardwater season? I heard there a mess of crappies in the lake too. 

thanks,


DCG


----------



## 1sh0t (Oct 14, 2001)

hey grizzley,
where on sanford are you cause i have a buddy that lives on the lake too.


----------



## DLW681 (Dec 27, 2001)

Wow i have been fishing my whole life growing up on a lake must give you a different outlook!!If you guys knew anything about Muskies i think you would stop killing these top of the food chain predators.It takes up to 20yrs. to grow big muskie,i have seen many studies done on there effect on panfish walleyes and bass.yes they eat a few but they don't do nearly the damage we do,I here guys saying we used to catch hundreds of bluegills a day now we can't catch 10??Look in the mirror.I have taken some huge walleye up to 12# thru the ice.I would not gaff another gaint eye again only because that is our future!!!I have not fished Sanford but i sure plan on hitting it next summer.Replicas are almost the same price as skin mounts and last forever.................


----------



## duckhead (Dec 27, 2001)

YOU GO DALE

I agree 100% with you. I caught 2 40's on Sanford this fall and lost another descent fish last Friday just ask Danny about the story. I cant believe you guys are complaining about a little 6 dollar lure that a muskie takes away from you. so what you guys mean to say is that you never lost a spinnerbait from a Bass??
All you guys have this "Master Sportsman"label I would expect that you guys would know the value of a top of the line predator in the food chain. Everyone complains about the muskie eating all the walleyes and panfish should do a little more investigating on the subject. Ijust recently read a study the DNR did on Pewaukee Lake in Wi where they actualy pumped muskies stomachs and you would be surprised how very few walleye, bass, bluegill, etc. they found in muskie stomachs the majority of the fish they found were SUCKERS. You guys need to get you facts straight before you go around blaming the Muskie for everything.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## outdoorsman69 (Dec 14, 2000)

All I asked was where to fish on the lake! Now I know some people here on these forums have an "agenda" other than to help other sportsman in their quest to have a good time and maybe put a little dinner on the table. Dont go all half cocked spouting information that to most sportspeople is common knowledge. I have found that most of the people on these forums are just that sportspersons not slobs.


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

Dale/Chris

Don't know why you two went off on a rampage like that but I think your barking up the wrong tree. It was a simple discussion on where to catch these monsters in the lake in the winter. I've pulled a few threw on tip ups but not like I hook them in the summer. I have released every muskie I've caught in the summer and the ones I've caught ice fishing weren't legal. There are a large number of these fish in Sanford lake and they are a blast to catch. There is also an incredible number of crappies but many people will argue that. They are hard to find in the winter because of the ever changing ice conditions on the lake but easy to catch in the spring and summer.

Back to the muskies.........In front of the condos at coach's cove is a good spot if the ice is decent. A 50 pounder was caught there 2 years ago and I hooked more than I can count this summer there.


----------



## duckhead (Dec 27, 2001)

Holzy 

It is not you the guy that releases his fish that I get upset with it is the the fishermen who blame everything on the muskie just because they dont know any better, i.e. KILL A MUSKIE that is just completely uncalled for. These are the people that need to be educated. 

Chris


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Like someone above mentioned the entire lake is slowly becoming good for musy fishing. The deep weed edges and breaks are good, and the bridge is a perfect neck down that often holds fish. In the summer when the water heats up try the deep channel.
As to the killing of muskies, it has taken a long time for Sanford to establish itself as a musky lake, and now that it is, it is hard to here of people killing them with spears, or with tip ups, or as of late, poaching them with nets. Like bass, muskies are a great catch and release fish to have in a lake for many reasons, including sparking the economy of an area.
Michigan has a new Muskies Inc. chapter, something like ducks unlimited dedicated to the preservation, and the education of muskies, and anglers alike. The chapter is called the Michigan Muskie Alliance, and meetings are held in Lansing at the Gander Mtn at 7:00pm on the first thursday of every month.
Lastly, when I catch a bass on a muskybait I consider it a bonus and am thankful for the oppurtunity to catch and release the fish. On more than one occasion I have been bass fishing on Sanford and got snipped by a "ski", or had a giant hit a zara spook, and really adds to the excitement of the trip. Please be careful with the Sanford Lake muskies, it is a very delicate resource that we cannot afford to lose.
MuskyDan
P.S. As I am on Sanford quite often in the summer I would be willing to take someone out fishing and introduce them to catch and release musky fishing, just let me know.


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

Dan

Another great spot in the fall is out in front of the Sanford park along that long weed egde. Some monsters were caught there this fall on cold, windy days throwing large spinners. I never try to fish for them on weekends in the summer, way to many people.
I've also had good luck up the river towards Edenville. There are lots of rumors about a 6' muskie or bigger being spooting many times up there. I do think that the next state record fish is going to come out of Sanford though.


----------



## Jackson Musky Man (Sep 15, 2000)

I think the fact that a couple went off is not because they dont want to help, they just dont like the 1st post. Spearing 4 keepers in one day does not go over very good with us muskie fisherman. (I also do not think it is leage) Trying to clear a lake of muskies because we think they are eating all the other fish is also wrong. We are try to educate about the muskies eating hapits and life span. The majority of the muskie fisherman are more than willing to share information about how these fish live and how to better your chances to catch them. 

"Catch a Babe, Throw a Hoginator"


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

The things stated earlier and hereafter are not directed at you Outdoorsman69, it is widely known that there are some extremist anti-musky property owners on Sanford. Some of which have gone to illegal lengths to kill muskies. Its hard to comprehend how foolish that is,and how dearly they will pay when caught.

I fish Sanford fairly often and contrary to local beliefs it is not "infested with big muskies". As some guys have said pretty strongly here, they are alpha predators, which means they inherently exist only in small numbers. For every musky I have seen caught from Sanford, there was literally 75-100 pike caught. Pike have the reproductive ability to over-populate, muskies do not. Which eats more: 1 musky or 75 pike (or even 25, or 5 pike)??? Common sense does prove that the musky unfairly gets a bad rap- think about it.

Yes the lake gets planted with muskies, but the DNR is not about to put too many into any body of water, not when the demand for them is so high that they are able to raise and plant less than 20% of their goal across the state. They do not spend all the money and 6 months of effort each year just pour to them down the drain in a lake that is already "infested".

Some guys who spend a lot of time and effort pursuing the most challenging freshwater fish are deeply saddened and angered when the fish are spreared or kept. And you can hardly blame them, as the Muskies Inc. (muskies' equivalent to Ducks Unlimited, Pheasants Forever) mantra proudly states: musky anglers are "THE MOST CONSERVATION-MINDED ANGLERS". It is just an incredibly difficult and frustrating task to fight the erroneous reputation that muksies have as panfish/bass/walleye destroyers. It is simply false. 

The highest density of muskies in the world is generally agreed exists in Lake St. Clair- how is the perch, walleye and smallmouth fishin out there??? Ever heard of Lake of the Woods on the Minnesota/Canada border? World class walleye lake right- it is also probably the second best musky lake in the world. 

There has never been a body of water anywhere that muskies infested, or demolished a forage base in. I know a DNR officer who requests to see speared/kept muskies (namely those from Sanford) so they can examine the stomach contents- guess what the number one species eaten is... carp. Sorry for the novel


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

I don't agree with the spearing of 4 of these fish either and it was legal.....wasn't the same person. There are several hard-core guys who spear these monsters in the winter on Sanford. I would bet that there's only 4 or 5 people actually trying to spear muskies on the lake in the winter. The only fish that I hear of being kept in the summer are the big-big ones which probably should be the ones thrown back.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Possession limit is 1. 4 for two guys is over.


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes, possesion is the key word......2 guys both spear one in the morning and one in the evening. Went home between. Believe me, I'm not condoning it though. I think the biggist offenders of spearing these fish are the inexeperienced anglers who go out pike spearing and can't tell the difference. I tell guys that if a monster fish comes in the hole, it's not a pike.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I support the sound science when it comes to fisheries management. The top predator is very important to the fishery health of the lake. The oldest of the pike and the musky play a very important role to improve the whole general fishery of the lake. Large pike can live 17+ years and the musky over 25+ years. Any pike over 30" and all musky should be protected from mortality harvest.

I have seen the studies that show walleye may consist of 1.6% of the musky diet. Think about this a second. The 1.6% is the reminder to the musky that walleye have spines and then it is on to easier tastier meals than walleye.

Large pike and musky do not need to feed continuosly. The larger predators can take a larger meal, save the energy of chasing little fish, and lay back to relax while digesting the meal.

The big predators would much rather take a smooth meal with soft rays. That is why they are good predators of the carp, larger gizzard shad, suckers, and sheepshead. All of those fish are 'biomass' taking up space in the lake that is not normally high on your sport fish list.

When the large pike and musky eats the carp or large gizzard shad that you seldom or never fish for, that biomass is coverted to the top predator growth which can provide several exciting C/R experiences for the next several years with each C/R getting more exciting as the top predator grows larger. You not only have one exciting day but can have many others in the future with each fish story getting larger.

Meanwhile, the food/energy base that was consumed by the carp and shad is now available to the other forage minnows and sport fish that you most enjoy. With the largest rough fish under some control, there is more food for the minnows, small bass, bluegills, and walleye to increase the population that you desire most as sport fish.

The health of the total fish population of the lake is better and the size of the fish are larger when the lake fishery is in a more natural balance. The top predator musky and larger pike are very important to improve the overall fishery. They should be protected.

I know lakes that should be under quality pike management (QPM). Let all pike over 30" go. Go ahead and eat some of the smaller pike, but let the larger pike improve the health and fishery of the lake by top predator management to do nature's job. Some lakes should be pike lakes and the musky stocked and protected to improve other lakes.

Sanford Lake is lucky to have the stocked musky to improve whole lake fishery. The Sanford Lake musky should be respected for the role they are playing to improve the whole Sanford Lake fishery and we should thank the DNR for helping Sanford Lake.

We would be thrilled to have musky in our local White Lake, Muskegon Lake, or Duck Lake in Muskegon County since we have no musky fishery in our area of West Michigan. We need QPM and the Great Lake Spotted musky to provide the top predators and better fishing for West Michigan. Maybe someday.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

You are absolutely right about the mis-identification thing, that is why the DNR put sprearing bans (pike or anything) on many of the lakes they planted with musky when the program first began. I never understood why they didn't do it on all of the lakes they planted??? Oh well, spearing is not the biggest problem our muskies face, but it certainly aint helpin!

By the way, I thought you said the guys w/ 4 muskies were _legal_ ...  No more so than if they hadn't ditched the fish.


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

Hamilton,

That was a great post. I want to print it off and have our local outdoor writer in the newspaper print it for everyone to read. you don't see muskie packing themselves into a small canal and dying then stinking up everything like the carp and yet you don't hear people bitching about the carp. I would like to see a slot limit placed on the lake for pike, muskie, and walley and make it a no spearing lake for pike and muskie. Can you imagine what the fishing would be like in 5 - 10 years if that could happen. Who makes that decision??? DNR?? If so, I'd be sending letters.


----------



## DLW681 (Dec 27, 2001)

First i would like to aplogize if i offened anyone!!I just want people to relize that we no longer have much natural reproduction so most of the fish are planted by the DNR.It takes many years to grow a big muskie!!!!!I know spearing is legal but some how we need to put an end to it.
Thanks for the tips on sanford lake!!


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Georgian Bay, Lake of the Woods, Eagle Lake, St. Clair, and many northern Wisconsin lakes are muskie lakes, as well as pike lakes. Lac Vieux Desert has the world record hybrid, which was naturally reproduced between a pike and a musky. Lake of the Woods is an exceptional walleye lake. 
Musky spearing is a definite negative to our sport, however it is not the root of all evil. If the spears pooled there money with us we could plant loads of muskies, and it wouldn't matter.

In my book if the limit is one fish per day than spearing two fish in one day is against the rules. You can't spear a fish, take it home and then spear another. That is selfish and uncalled for and the person should be turned in for poaching. If they were consecutive days than I would congradulate him as a sportsman. Give the credit were credit is due, I don't mind spearing if it is done by the rules, but not when it is poaching and taking advantage of the resource. People have the right to keep the muskies they catch if legal means were used, and the size limit was reached.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

I fish from oak island, in the northwest angle, and the fishing has been fantastic as of late, but that is just the last three years. 
Muskies and pike in the same water effects the number of muskies in a lake, but does not really have anything to do with the size, or trophy potential of the lake. The Skegmog/Elk chain is the proof of that right here in MI. I agree that the pike may interfere some, but not completely. I have never seen a musky in the creeks when sucker spearing, but I have seen many northerns. The pike are generally done spawning before the suckers. From what I have read the muskies don't enter the streams to spawn. I think some of that logic is propaganda to eliminate pike from musky waters.
This is a very interesting site, and all views are expressed for sure.

I am glad we share the same point of view on the poachers that killed four muskies in one day. I believe that it is the type of logic used by these poachers that hurts everyone. I live near Saginaw Bay, and I can't tell you how many people I have heard bragging about catching 2 or 3 limits of walleyes a day and filling there freezers. Same thing with many salmon fisherman, and people hitting panfish on beds. These are the same people that would be screaming bloody murder if the DNR put funds towards planting more muskies, and less walleyes.

Hopefully we can all learn to see things as sportsman, and conservationists, and not as selfish game hogs.
Thank you splitshot for your politeness dealing with this issue, and I will certainly visit this site again.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

Musky Dan
I totally agree with most that has been said regarding musky.
I too have the attitude that if a particular method of fishing is legal we shouldn't condemn the individual who's using that method. We as sportsmen have enough problems with antis without polarizing ourselves.
As for those who exceed the daily limit by going home and returning the same day to take another "daily Limit", they're poachers and nothing else.
The only exception I take to anything you've said was a small blurb regarding catching panfish on the beds. Pan fish are very prolific spawners and taking a few for a meal from each group of beds will never hurt their population. In many cases, the only time panfish are caught in certain lakes is when they're on the beds because they're not fished for during the rest of the year and no amount of natural predation would keep their numbers in check.
If you notice, I said a few from each group of beds. I strongly believe that a group or pod of beds represents a school that stays together during the year and depleting a particular school of panfish is detrimental to the overall gene pool.
Back to daily limits though, its not only individual fishermen but charters as well who partake in this practice. Since a charter crew's daily limit is included in the total catch allowed, and it is done, oftentimes on 2 to 3 trips a day when the fish are really on.
This practice does far more damage to the resource than one or two slobs wanting to fill their freezer for the year.
The point is that both are equally in violation of the law and where one is punished if caught, the other shouldn't be "winked" at because he has a charter license. I'm certain to get some flack over this statement but so be it!
This goes on day after day on Lake Erie during the May/June hot bite and that's a fact.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

You are absolutely right, and I mis, or underspoke myself. Catching fish on beds is fine, and keeping some as well. I think we have generous limits for panfish in this state. It is the people that park on a spot and take home more than there share. I have seen it time and time again. I actually feel guilty for not having ever done anything about it. Now that I am getting more involved in these sorts of things I have promised myself not to let these things go. It is our duty as sportsman to not only abide by the rules whether we agree with them or not, if we have a beef with a rule than fiwe must figure out the right way to get it fixed. THANK YOU FOR CATCHING ME ON THAT!
Time to get off the soap box and go make my new years resolutions.


----------



## Impounder2 (Jan 11, 2002)

Fellas,


I would chime in with a few additional comments both as a musky angler, and as a former lake resident...

I have chased muskies on Sanford for about eight years, the first three or so of which I owned frontage on Water Road. Living about 1/2 of a mile north of the portion of the lake near the condo's and Coach's Cove locations that a few threads referenced, I observed the behaviors of anglers chasing crappies throughout the year. It was always amazing to see just how many people were filling 5 gal. pails full of black crappies throughout the winter months during which the ice was safe, and even times when it wasn't! People were willing to throw caution to the wind to harvest a pail full of Sanford crappies!  I too have heard some anglers, sport shop employees, and other local residents complain of reduced harvest of panfish. I have also heard resident anglers who continue to be successful at catching their share of panfish. Their reports are of changing location and evolving tactics needed to be consistently successful. Sounds a bit like my own results when chasing muskies. Many folks want to assign blame in response to their results when angling. It's tough to accept responsibility for these results. The only data I have seen concerning reduced panfish harvest involves netting which was done on the lake about 3 years ago. Fike nets were set in numerous strategic locations in hopes of gathering a few muskies for observation. A couple of muskies were captured, but more significant was the overwhelming number of channel cats captured...most of which were, as my contact reported, "puking up bluegills and crappies". I can certainly vouch for the proliferation of catfish in the lake, having often seen them cruising the shallows near my former dock, as well as even striking my musky lures on a couple of notable ocassions.

There is almost always room for multiple assignable causes for most of our angling issues. Not only is there some degree of abuse of the resource, but we also likely have degradation of habitat from increased boating traffic. How many of you have been buzzed in skinny water by either a disrespectful personal watercraft operator, or one of the many slalom water skiers on this inland lake? Forty-five mph passes in 3 feet of water by a jet-pump driven craft does NOT help fish that are trying to spawn. Finally, enforcement of these rules and those pertaining to legal catch methods and creel limits are badly lacking. The traffic level on this lake in mid-summer simply prohibits an appropriate level of law enforcement personnel.

I simply do not know of anyone who is CONSISTENTLY on the muskies for more than an a couple of outings on this lake. There are anglers putting a great deal of time in, but even these guys are tending to fish the same water over and over, so it's always difficult to pattern what the fish are doing. The most encouraging fact is that each passing year proves the fish are still there, and that they are continuing to be found in additional spots I never thought of before. I will have new spots to fish for several years to come!


Respectfully,
Impounder2


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Wow, sorry about my first post on putting a dent on the muskies. I fish sanford lake atlest 3 to 4 times a week in the summer. Atleast once a week we have an encounter with the big critters in the lake. As for all the technical stuff and the complaining about the muskies being killed in the lake, if that is happening and people know about it how come no one is making the DNR aware of it. I personally hope that i did not offend anyone with my previous post. But as a responsible sportsman and outdoorsman that follows the law i was only making a statement on putting a dent in the population. Also i was unaware that there were so many guys that fish the lake for strictly muskies, i usually see more guys fishing for them in the fall as the traffic on the lake decrease's and you can actually enjoy yourself on the lake without 2000 jetski's buzzing around. Alot of people say that the muskie's are eating everything up in the lake, i for one don't believe that for a minute, i watched the dnr releasing muskies at the Verity ramp and watched the bass come up and eat the muskie fry. So lets all lighten up a little bit and worry about fishing instead of putting people down. This site is and always has been the best one to share info and tips on. So lets keep it that way.

Grizzly.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

I think this is just another reason on the heaping pile I have already that explains why I love muskies so much- they always come with controversy. No matter what the fisherman, and even people who don't fish, you can always get a discussion going about the fish! 

The DNR absolutely has been notified of all violation reports, you can rest assured that violators will have a MUCH harder time in the future getting away with anything on Sanford.


----------



## Skeeter (Dec 8, 2000)

Hey you guys, I printed I think close to 20 pages of this thread for my neighbor. His name ia Greg. I now call him "Muskie Greg". Nice guy lives just down the road. He fishes Sanford Lake every chance he gets and thats a lot. Takes it real serious. Does pretty good to. Reason I copied it is because of his interest in fishing there. I took it down to him this morning, he went nuts says it is going to be some good reading and he was going to soon join the Muskie Inc. He reconized a couple of the names said he knew who you were. Any way nice posts and lots of info. Nice lake to fish. See ya good luck fishing.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Thanks Skeeter, good to hear from you. Yup, I know Greg have talked to him several times up there!


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

I was wondering, were any of you guys on Mike Avery's Outdoor Magazine fishing Sanford Lk several weeks ago?? That person had a red Lund that I believe was named Musky hunter or something like that.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Was it called 'Water Wolf'? I have seen that boat out there and talked to those guys before- trollers. Did they catch anything? What channel and when do you get that show? 

I know another guy who was on his show on Sanford a couple years ago, and they got a 44 for the show. He has a red Lund but I don't think its named. Maybe it was the same show repeated?


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

I think the guy that your are referring to with the red lund works for the DNR, that guy is a muskie freak. Everytime i see him he's always chunking a huge bait and has some type of live rig hanging off oneside of the boat. He definetely puts his time in, especially late in the year when the traffic is down on the lake. I don't think he has any name on his boat. But if you ever see him on the lake he certainly he could help anyone out with some tips on what's going on with the muskies. 

PS, watch out for the freshwater sharks!!!

Grizzly.


----------



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

There was two guys in this boat and they were throwing what looked like monster crank baits and only casting. It was a brand new looking lund. I know the DNR officer that fishes out there. He's a good guy to talk to.


----------



## Impounder2 (Jan 11, 2002)

Grizzly, and other folks:

I certainly took no offense to any of the discussion. I realize that in some people's views, I would be considered a bit extreme. I'm happy to find a place to exchange views with other folks, especially those who live near the area where we have more common ground, or should I say, " common water". Though I might get a bit excited when I hear about musky harvesting, there is probably room for trophy retention and ocassional killing of legal numbers of legally sized muskies by spearing. My selfish view would preclude spearing, but the law stands. I hope there is room for folks like myself who choose not only to conserve the musky as a trophy sportfish on Sanford, but who want to promote that others practice catch and release as much of the time as possible. I probably got carried away explaining my frame of reference. Sorry. My main point was to share the information concerning catfish predation on panfish. As best I can gather, fishing the lake about once or twice weekly in open water, the musky are simply too few to impact the panfish or other sportfish populations. There simply seems to be more evidence of predation on panfish from channel cats than muskies. Additionally, there is plenty of history of panfish habitat destruction from the carp spawning activity. I was amazed to see the area across from Verity, just off of Weeping Willow Rd, in the spring when the carp decided to spawn and see their dirty work first hand. I think it is more coindidental than anything that folks perceive the musky as a problem. My opinion is that we've seen an observable increase in the musky population while at the same time observing reduced panfish success. Personally, I think there are many other factors at play at this time which have not been studied, such as zebra mussels, increased personal watercraft activity, and maybe even, changes in the ecology of the lake. I don't understand much of this myself, but I can accept that there are many things affecting our fishing which we simply don't understand as of yet.

I guess it's just too bad I'm not targeting carp instead of muskies!


Thanks for your views,

Respectfully,
Impounder


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Impounder, I had no idea that so many guys target muskies specifically on sanford. The muskie is no doubt is on the top of the food chain in the lake. No doubt they are a total blast when you get one on. And no doubt are going to fight harder than any fish in the lake. Just a little discouraging watching them take your bait and the fish you were just about to land. Many people on that lake complain that the panfish have suffered from the muskies. Well those people are not looking in the right places. The pan fishing is just as good as it was 14 years ago when i moved to sanford, the big hotspot was the first fill. How many shantys do you see down there now. You probably could count it on less then 1 had. But still everyone blames the muskies. As the previous post prove that its not the case. Hopefully the big critters are helping the lake and not damaging it. Here's one to think about, 2 or 3 years ago the Vertiy shores lake owners association tried to kill the weeds with treatment. Well if any of you guys that fish the lake alot were around the verity canal or flat you probably saw a ton of dead fish. Now that was not suppose to happen, many muskies, pike, crappie, bluegill and i think you get the picture were killed. That really made me angry and nothing was ever said or done. I dont even recall seeing anything in the news papaer about it. When the lake was treated lastyear for weeds, i saw no dead fish at all. Infact the weeds that grew back up were brighter green then i have ever seen on the lake. And amazingly when you found some of those patches all kinds of fish were hanging near them. I think the lake associtation is on a 3 year plan with treatment of weeds on the lake. Lets hope that it improves the environment for the fish and the people who use the lake. 

Goodluck and tight lines.
Grizzly


----------

